# Give Buck a Nest Box?



## Snemelka (Sep 22, 2010)

My husband is building a second hutch, and I'm wondering if there is anything wrong with building a nest box onto each hutch, even if a buck will be inhabiting one. 

I figured it would help give him (as well as the does and babies, obviously) a place to retreat from the elements if necessary.. but is there anything that could go wrong with it?


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I can't think of anything that could go wrong with it. About the only thing might be he'll use it as a litterbox, but if you are able to keep it cleaned out, that shouldn't be a problem. Having a nice hidey hole house is a good thing


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

I wouldn't have a pemanant nest box in a cage. You will need to scrape out the poop and after awhile not be able to get in on it to do it.
Have you ever seen a rabbit with platforms any where in a wooden cage? They are usually filthy and stunted from having parasites.
You need to take it out and scour and bleach the box, especially if you have any deaths in it during kindling time.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

All of our outdoor hutches have a big wood box on the end for nest building or in the bucks case for getting out of the elements. All my rabbits have one & they seem to really like them. None of mine have there potty corners back in their box but we do have a hinged door to clean out, check babies, etc.


----------



## arachyd (Feb 1, 2009)

I have to completely disagree with the above statement about platforms. There is no reason having wooden cages or having platforms should lead to stunted, parasite-ridden rabbits. Mine are in wooden hutches and all have resting boards. They've also had wooden boxes that they enjoyed sitting on top of. None of them have parasites or any other health problems. The wood isn't to blame it's the owners lack of care causing those sickly rabbits.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

I wouldn't like my rabbits in a wooden area simply because I've heard a LOT of stories about rabbits chewing out from wooden hutches - and the only time I've ever HAD a wooden walled hutch, the rabbits chewed out of it.  I now keep mine on and surrounded by, wire. They do each get a wooden resting board. Some of them make it filthy, others have it very clean... Some chew it to bits and others leave it alone. It varies rabbit to rabbit, and the level of cleaning involved and the number of chunks of wood you go through will vary.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2010)

For ease of cleaning, a REMOVEABLE box is prefered. Otherwise, it's fine.


----------



## Snemelka (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks all-- I think I understand that I have the option either way, but will have more cleaning to do if I elect to give him one. My only concern is whether he will be comfortable in winter if he doesn't have a solid surface to stand on somewhere (so his furred little feet don't get cold). What about that aspect?


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Rabbits by nature run and hide when they are frightened or even just alarmed. If they are in a cage with no place to hide, I don't see how that's going to help them maintain a calm temperament. Not that rabbits need a lot of mental therapy or anything, but allowing them a place to hide would keep them in a better state of mind, I'd think. A calm comfortable animal is much more likely to be more healthy than one which is nervous all the time, IMHO.

I put a nest box in each cage as well as several big ceramic tiles for them to rest their feet on. They don't seem to chew or foul up the nest boxes or the ceramic tiles and they seem to enjoy their napping, hiding and sitting in their nest boxes. They also get a few toys to play with and they are calm happy rabbits. There is a wire shelf along the back of their cage and the nest box is up there so sometimes they are on top of the nest box way up near the roof and they seem to like it up there, too. Or sitting on the tile on the level under the nest box so they have sort of a semi-secluded spot. They seem to like different areas of their cage for lounging during different times of the day or in different weathers. These rabbits are angora, though, they get handled a lot from birth so that might also affect their temperaments.


----------



## rabbitpatch (Jan 14, 2008)

All of my mom's rabbits have a box in their cage. The bucks just have 3 walls and a roof so that there is no solid bottom for them to dirty. The does have the same unless they have a litter, in which case they have a very similar box only it has a rabbit wire (hardware cloth) bottom. In the winter, all the rabbits get their box stuffed FULL of straw, and they burrow down in the straw when they are cold. All of the rabbits use their boxes year round. Sometimes they lay on it, sometimes in it. 

My cages are an eclectic assortment of styles. In my fully wire cages, the rabbits all get a box in the winter time. In my wood frame cages, they have more protection from the elements anyway so they usually don't get a box unless it's a doe with a litter. They ALL get a cage stuffed full of hay or straw when the temperatures are exceptionally cold or if it is windy.

Both my mom's and my rabbits seem to like things just the way they are. They are all happy little boogars.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I should add that the wooden box/end that is attached to the end of each hutch has rabbit wire in the bottom so the whole box is not wood. They stay clean & so far non of the rabbits have potty corners back there. My does' use them to make there nests in one of the corners & they kindle in those as well.
I like mine how there set up & can't think of anything I would change.


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

> I have to completely disagree with the above statement about platforms. There is no reason having wooden cages or having platforms should lead to stunted, parasite-ridden rabbits. Mine are in wooden hutches and all have resting boards. They've also had wooden boxes that they enjoyed sitting on top of. None of them have parasites or any other health problems. The wood isn't to blame it's the owners lack of care causing those sickly rabbits.


Yup, I agree. I have a wood shelf in all my doe cages and for the most part, they are very clean. They are about 12"x18" and I usually replace them after I remove the litter from Momma and and move her to a new cage. My does are more comfortable doing their business on the wire floor of the cage. By the time I remove the litter the shelf is usually chewed up a bit and occasionally the litter may have pooped up there a little. If it gets bad enough that I need to replace it I just cut a new one and pop it in. I have four does with no kits out there right now and all four wooden shelves are spotless. It's usually the kits that poo up there and they aren't there for long!


----------



## Home Harvest (Oct 10, 2006)

Since I follow Bennett's method, and use wire nest boxes, I can't really weigh in on this one. I will say this, my hutches are outdoors, and each has plywood around the back and a divider down the middle. (the plywood is added outside the 1x2 wire. They can't chew through) This creates a front porch and an enclosed back for them. The does get the nest box placed in the enclosed section at 28 days. This way I don't have to worry about weather changes while I'm at work. The rabbits can catch a breeze, or be protected, as needed. 

Then again I only have 8 hutches. I know this wouldn't work for you commercial guys & gals. But then again, I can't justify a building for my bunnies. It's on my wish list though. When I eventually build my wood shed I plan to have one end for rabbits. That'll be such a luxury.


----------

